# .223 auto?



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

are there any companies that make a decent quality .223 auto? i dont want an AR and i dont really like the looks of the ruger. i want a coventional lookin gun just to shot for fun basicly (maybe do some preditor hunting with). also does anyone make a .223 super short auto? i havent seen one maybe they cant with the shape of the shell. i dont know a lot about rifles, especially autos, so any advice is helpful.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Ruger makes a semi-auto 223 and remington makes some autos too, but I'm not sure if it comes in 223.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You might have to consider a 243 in a Remington 742 (or other similar models) or a Browning BAR. You can shoot 55gr bullets if you like, and I know they kill coyotes like a bolt of lightning.

I know you don't want a AR, but they are almost impossible to beat if you're looking for an accurate semi-auto.

Good luck!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Heckler and Koch makes a .223 semi-auto and it is very mutch a normal looking rifle. I forget the model number but its like a 693 or something like that.

If you watch the first Predator Quest coyote calling video, Les and Jeff Johnson are using one and I think they mention the model number there.

What I do know after looking into them one time is that they are RARE and EXPENSIVE. It seems like the 1200-1500 dollar range comes to mind but nut sure.

Hope this helps.

Jaybic


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The HK version http://hkpro.com/hk630.htm.

The rest of their toys.
http://hkpro.com/contents.htm


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks People,

Yup, thats the one I was thinking about. Neat rifle, it looks to be.

Jaybic


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

That HK 630 is one nice looking gun. Too bad that I can't use a semi-auto here in PA. Hmmmm....but maybe....
Pete


----------

